# The world is ending !!!!



## lfdiaff (Jun 23, 2010)

J/K but this trapping season for me might not even start. I went and did a little waterfowl and trapping scouting tonight and it was not good. Alot of the little potholes I trap are dry. The ones with water have huts in the middle of nowhere. I can see tracks going to the huts in the mud buthave no idea how to trap them if we dont get some major rain. Cant put a foot hold there cause cant drownd em in mud and dont think they are gonna walk through a body grip. Dont even know how im gonna get to em. Most potholes that I trap dont have the best bottom anyway. Ended up wet more then once last year sinkin in the mud. Now im just gonna be burried in mud. Anybody have any brilliant ideas to help me out. I thought about a argo but alot are public ground and I just cant swing a helicopter this year.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Mudder boot company use to sell a pair of boots that spread open with wings on the sides like a ducks foot. I use to use them in the brackish flats of the Northern Territories when I was hunting ducks and geese. What a G*dsend they were. Didn't matter how muddy it was, you would never sink more than a couple of inches. They took a little bit of getting used to like snow shoes, but once you get the hang of it you could literally walk in quicksand.

I'm not sure if they're still in business because I haven't been able to get to the website but they are well worth the money if you get a pair. I will never sell mine.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Sea is there any question you cant answer? Jesus webbed waders whod a thunk it?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

This year the big number muskrat guys will be heading to big water. The muskrats adapt like any species and will move to where there is enough water to sustain their habits. Yes, while in the process of moving from a dry pond to a near by river for example, there will be a few taken by predators. However the majority of the population will survive and will be found in lakes, rivers, larger ponds, and creeks. 
This year will be a case of truly going with the flow. Like when a beaver dam gets blown, that water still exists its just ends up at a different location. The muskrats will go where the water is. The trappers that understand this and adapt along with the muskrats will do fine this year. 
How heavy are those boots after they get loaded up with mud?
Sounds like concrete shoes.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Is this the same company/boot? 

http://www.mudderboot.com/more-info.html


Mudders, the remarkable, incredible, go-anywhere boot,are used by the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service, major lumber companies and many environmental research groups. 
Mudders provide marshland mobility
Light, easy to carry and stow, ready to use in a moments notice
This new innovation defies gravity and keeps you from sinking into wetlands
Get around clam flats with the greatest of ease efficiently,comfortably and safely
Easy to use underwater, they fit right over boots of waders and protect them from sharp objects
Ladder buckles allow ease of mounting and removal
Walk effortlessly in the softest, deepest mud, snow, sand or other soft surfaces
Discover how it is impossible to sink, in even the softestterrain using Mudders
A simple, efficient engineering solution
Perfect for disembarking boats in unknown areas of marsh or wetlands
Wings effectively quadruples surface area
Design reduces ground force remarkably
Reduces suction, unlike boots, walking is easy because you can lift your foot effortlessly
Comfortable not clumsy, walk through underbrush without tangle or tripping
Wings remain closed until you step on soft terrain making it easy to walk on firm grounds
Mudders are made of space age materials, they are built to take a beating
Rugged construction ensures many seasons of use while protecting your boots or waders
Mudders provide a radically new mobility, stability and movement on soft surface
See the Mudders in action! A five minute 
video shows how the Mudders keep the wearer on top of six feet of oozing tidal muck while others sink immediately above their knees. The $7.00 video cost is deductible with Mudders purchase.
One size fits All
The Mudder expands to offer a footprint of 180 square inches when placing the foot, and retracts to an overall width of 8 inches when lifting the foot. Walking on mud is easy because the large footprint prevents sinking, and the wing reduces suction.  
For more information or to order your pair
of MUDDERS call or write:
1-802-476-1375

Ambarr Products, Inc.
32 Spruce Mountain View Drive
Barre Town, VT 05641​


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep, that's them. A little awkward at first to work, but once you get the hang of it they are worth their weight in gold. 

Years ago, there was a blockage of the North channel of the Saint Clair River. A buddy of mine used the Mudders in order to walk out the quarter mile of new beachfront that it created. With them, he was able to collect about 1000 dollars in used anchors-- all buried in mud that you would sink up to your hips in otherwise. I almost never got my boots back. We're still friends, but we never bring up the boots because how I reacquired them is a very sore subject (for him). Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Again?!!!!


----------



## lfdiaff (Jun 23, 2010)

For some reason my computer is not loading up the link for Mudderboots. Maybe I should tape it to my feet and us it to walk on mud.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

lfdiaff said:


> For some reason my computer is not loading up the link for Mudderboots. Maybe I should tape it to my feet and us it to walk on mud.


Using your computer as the bottom weight in a beaver drowner rig might work better for ya than mudderboots.:lol: Believe me, I've thought more than once of other ways of how my computer might be more useful.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Ifdiaff,

How much time do you have between now and Nov. 1st? I'd be willing to make a trade with ya for the use of my Mudders for the season if money is tight or you want to try them out before forking out dough for them. I have traps to prep I won' t get done before Nov. 10th. Just a thought if you're interested. PM me if you are.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

lfdiaff said:


> For some reason my computer is not loading up the link for Mudderboots. Maybe I should tape it to my feet and us it to walk on mud.


 It was not working last night ... but appears to be working now.


----------



## cooner_jeff (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't even have a need for these anymore, as I am confined to the office, NM desert, and NJ surf, but I just have to have them.
What a cool invention!


----------

